# BIG DIG Public Safety



## Kilvinsky

Ok, there has to be SOMEONE on here who worked for the Central Artery/Tunnel Project Public Safety Department. I recall before it opened taking my kids on the walk through. I saw a number of uniformed and armed cops wearing the CAT patches. I saw at least one marked cruiser with blue lights. In other words, I know for a fact that the BIG DIG had it's own cops, but now, no one knows squat about them. Where did they go? What did they do during the project? Where did they derive their authority? How big was the department at any given time?

I don't ask because I'm a "Why did they exist and screw them" kind of guy, I just love to know this stuff and frankly would LOVE to get a shoulder patch!!!! Is there ANYONE here who worked for them and can give some information. You can either post here (that would be nice) or PM me. I just GOTTA know!

I asked before but never got any info. Were they CIA and no one is allowed to talk about them? If that's the case, I do NOT want to know!


----------



## Killjoy

Maybe they were specials or something doing site security. I worked many a big dig detail before they opened the tunnels and the Zakim, I can't ever remember seeing a "Big Dig" police officer. Just a bunch of MSP, BPD and Suffolk Sheriffs.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Could be, but their patches and cruiser clearly had the CAT markings and they did carry firearms. Odd.


----------



## Edmizer1

If I remember correctly, at the top, the project was overseen by what was then the Turnpike Authority. The Turnpike Authority had the power to appoint SSPOs but the law below was recently repealed.

REPEALED......
*Chapter 22C: Section 61 Massachusetts Turnpike Authority employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 61. The colonel may, at the request of the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, appoint as special state police officers employees of said authority. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures within the control of said authority. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of the said authority, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Edmizer1 said:


> If I remember correctly, at the top, the project was overseen by what was then the Turnpike Authority. The Turnpike Authority had the power to appoint SSPOs but the law below was recently repealed.
> 
> REPEALED......
> *Chapter 22C: Section 61 Massachusetts Turnpike Authority employees; appointment as special officers*
> Section 61. The colonel may, at the request of the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, appoint as special state police officers employees of said authority. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures within the control of said authority. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of the said authority, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process.


Well, it's been a year and a half since you responded but even though it apparently was within minutes or hours of my last post, I somehow seemed to have missed your reply. In time, I kind of forgot about this thread that *I* started.

Thank *Edmizer1*, that makes perfect sense. They had badges, patches, guns, marked cruisers with blue lights and the whole deal. The only time I saw any up close was at the 'walkthrough' just before the tunnels opened. About 5 or so were overlooking the line to get in. I kick myself for not having asked about collectibles that day or at the least, snapped a few pictures. They looked very professional.


----------

